# eth0 wird nicht initialisiert

## Erdie

Auf meinem nettop habe ich das aktuelle kde update gemacht.

Aus unerklärlichen Gründen wird eth0 keine Adresse über dhcp mehr zugeweisen. In der Datei /etc/conf.d/net steht:

```

config_eth0=("dhcp")

```

Trotzdem wird nur das loopback device beim Hochfahren konfiguriert. Ein einfaches Ausführen von:

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

gibt den unsprünlichen Zustand wieder. Mir ist momentan unklar, warum das nicht automatisch funktioniert.

----------

## Max Steel

Schreib statt dhcp wirklich dhcpcd rein.

(In die Config)

----------

## Erdie

kann ich probieren, allerdings funktioniert "dhcp" auf meinem Notebook einwandfrei - gleiche Architektur, beides stable. IMHO darf dort nicht "dhcpcd" stehen aber ich werde es testen, danke.

Update: Hat leider nicht funktioniert  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich hast du auch schon das aktuelle baselayout-2 mit OpenRC mit installiert?

Wenn ja, dann beachte das sich die Syntax leicht geändert hat - siehe im Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide

----------

## Erdie

Ja, das war ein guter Hinweis. Der Link net.eth0 war verschwunden. Das baselayout update ist total an mir vorbeigegangen. Habe ich wohl im kde Wust übersehen. Dazu mal eine Frage. Müssen folgende Einträge aus /etc/conf.d/rc ebenfalls migriert werden:

```

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

# Should we mount $svcdir in a ram disk for some speed increase 

# for slower machines, or for the more extreme setups ?

svcmount="no"

# FS type that should be used for $svcdir.  Note that you need 

# $svcmount above set to "yes" for this to work ...  Currently 

# tmpfs, ramfs, and ramdisk are supported (tmpfs is the default).

svcfstype="tmpfs"

# Size of $svcdir in KB.  Note that ramfs doesn't support this 

# due to kernel limitations.

svcsize=2048

```

Oder sind die überflüssig? Ich habe sie nicht erstellt.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

